# lirc (usb) issue: not working after couple mins [solved]

## Bogogil

Hi,

I have installed a mythtv system which works quiet well so far. But there is an problem I couldn't solve yet.

When not using the system for a while (say 30 minuts e.g.), the remote doesn't work anymore. If I push the PCs power button for a very short time, the remote works again as if nothing ever happened. As this "workaround" is always working, I guess this is related to hal and/or power management. But I can't figure out, what or where the problem lays.

I tried to add usbcore.autosuspend=-1 to grub.lst, but it didn't take effect on the behaviour.

Has anyone seen such a problem and can give me a tip?

Thank you and regards

BogoLast edited by Bogogil on Mon Mar 15, 2010 10:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ricklous

Does dmesg or /var/log/messages give you any hints?

----------

## sptobey

I am sure there should be some settings in the remote or system by which you can increase the time out limit.

Find the settings and than you can resolve this issue. 

Thanks  :Surprised: 

----------

## Bogogil

The logs are very quiet about what happens.

Yesterday I didn't try to solve the problem, but used the system. It occures in idle state only. After watching live tv or a movie, everything works fine. Even after 2 hours.

 *Quote:*   

> I am sure there should be some settings in the remote or system by which you can increase the time out limit.
> 
> Find the settings and than you can resolve this issue.
> 
> Thanks 

 

What a intelligent posting. ^^ Thanks too. ^^

----------

## Bogogil

Solved.

Thanks for "helping".

----------

## Shiven

 *Bogogil wrote:*   

> Solved.
> 
> Thanks for "helping".

 

care to pass on how it was solved? experiencing something similar currently (though probably not the same)...

----------

## Bogogil

I re-emerged hal without acpi support and did an kernel upgrade from sources-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 to 2.6.33.

Which of these two approaches is responsible I don't know.

----------

## Shiven

 *Bogogil wrote:*   

> I re-emerged hal without acpi support and did an kernel upgrade from sources-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 to 2.6.33.
> 
> Which of these two approaches is responsible I don't know.

 

thank you! was not expecting an answer, but i'll give it a whirl!  :Very Happy: 

----------

